# Editor für Java debian/X11



## Gast (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand einen Editor für 
debian/X11 empfehlen, der UTF-8 und UTF-16 kann 
und einige Programmier-Basics (zumindestens Einrücken, 
Syntax-Highlighting) kann?
Möglichst kein Java-basierter (wg. Performance). 

Grüße, Manfred


----------



## AlArenal (11. Dez 2006)

vim?


----------



## padde479 (11. Dez 2006)

emacs :!:


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2006)

Mit gvim habe ich leider Installationsprobleme, emacs ist mir zu kompliziert. 
Ich suche einen einfach zu bedienenden Editor unter X11


----------



## hupfdule (11. Dez 2006)

Unter Debian hast du Installationsprobleme mit gvim? 

```
aptitude install gvim
```
 führt nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis? Allerdings:



> Ich suche einen einfach zu bedienenden Editor



Wenn du vim gewohnt bist, ist er einfach. Sonst siehts etwas schlechter aus. ;-)

Da mit grad auch keiner einfällt, probiers doch mal mit 


```
aptitude search editor syntax highlight
```

Und dann einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## padde479 (12. Dez 2006)

> [...]emacs ist mir zu kompliziert.


Beim emacs gibt es eine super Hilfe. Die arbeitest Du ca. zwei Stunden durch und kannst dann perfekt den emacs bedienen. Findest Du im Menü.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## SnooP (12. Dez 2006)

nimm doch nedit ... den fand ich eigentlich immer ganz nett unter linux/x11. Mit vi konnte ich mich nie anfreunden - mit emacs erst recht nicht. Ich will Programmieren und nicht der tolle Editor-Hengst werden


----------



## padde479 (12. Dez 2006)

Einen kleinen Tipp noch: jEdit. Ist ein intuitiv zu bedienender Editor, der eine Fülle an Programmiersprachen unterstützt. Ist für all diejenigen gedacht, für die vi und emacs zu kompliziert ist. :shock:

Wie kann man eigentlich auf einem Debian-System arbeiten und dann die Editoren vi/emacs nicht können ???:L Diese Kombination ist mir noch nie untergekommen :!:


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2006)

Danke für Eure Tipps, 
nedit haben wir bisher benutzt, der unterstützt aber leider kein UTF. 
JEdit ist in Java geschrieben, was wegen des Ressourcenvernrauchs 
etwas problematisch ist, da es  um einen Programmierkurs in einer Schule geht, 
wo ca. 15 Schüler auf einem Server arbeiten und da der Java-Compiler schon 
viele Ressourcen schluckt. Deshalb suche ich einen einfachen und kopakten Editor, 
der möglich ohne Java auskommen sollte.


----------



## derkonstantin (19. Dez 2006)

gedit ... wenn dir die Funktionen reichen.


----------

